# The old tire debate - BFG KO's or Nitto Terra Grappler?



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Seems any time there is a tire thread, these two tires get the most recommendations, with fans on both sides. I posted most of this on the TTMB board, buried on page three of another tire thread, and thought I would post it over here to make it easier to find for anyone that is looking at these two tires.

On my '10 F150, I have 2 BFG KO and 2 Nitto Terra Grapplers. Truck is a super-crew, short bed, 4x4, stock ride height.

The TG were put on my truck @ 55k miles, the BFG KO's @60k. As of this morning, I have 108k on the truck. I rotate the tires every 15k-20k. BFG are quieter, roll smoother at low speed, and don't seem to cup as easy. TG's have worn better overall - have more tread left. At low speed, when they are on the front, I could feel the lugs bumpbumpbump on the pavement. Above 10mph, I don't really notice it, and I don't notice it when they are on the back. When they are on the front, I can hear them at speed, but they are not loud, just noticeable.

Off road - I only do beach / bay trails, not tough stuff, and I avoid places that look like stuck, - no tough stuff. Both do good, the truck feels solid and in control over hard and soft sand, light mud, and turf. I have not noticed any difference between them front vs rear i.e. this one better at steering, that one better at powering. I was satisfied with both, in the light off roading I do. They are much better than the stock OEM Pirrille "AT" Scorpions - which felt like they were skating any time I left the pavement.

Gas mileage - went down about .5 mpg with the first two Nittos, and another .5 with the two BFG KO's. 

Size is 285/55r20, up a hair over the stock 275/55r20. Looking at the truck, the BFG's looked bigger. When I put a tape on them, though, the NTG measured out about a 1/4" bigger - go figure. Also, the Nitto is wider. 285mm = about 11.22 inches. The BFG measured out right at 11 and a quarter. the Nitto was also right at 11.25", across a single row of tread blocks, but each row of tread blocks is offset 1/2" from the next - one in, one out. So across one row of blocks, the tire is the true 11.25", but if you measure across two rows at the wide points, you get about 11.75". I don't know if this "extra" half inch will add anything to rolling resistance, or off-road performance, but it seems worth noting.

BFG's are about to be replaced, one tire as a cut and a nail, so has to be replaced, and with almost 50k on them, and about a 1/4" of tread left, I don't want to only replace one. That cut - I found a razor blade stuck in my tire when it was almost new. It was an old utility blade, stuck mostly point in, back 1/3 of the blade ground off by the road. Buried about 3/4" at the point, with about a 1.5" long cut in the lug. I pulled the blade, cut off the leading edge of the lug it was in, and drove it for another 45k miles. Now it is leaking a bit - plus the cut is starting to open up, plus a nail, well, it is time to go.

After this "experiment", if I had to chose between the two, I would be tempted to buy the Nittos based on price. If the extra money for the BFG's is no issue, they do run a bit quieter on the road. Neither would be a bad choice, IMHO.

Jerry

:texasflag


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

My decision yesterday was a no brainer to order 4 BFG 30 X 9.5 x 15 TO's for my camp truck in Junction.
Existing tires are 8 years old and had my first flat last year. We like the BFG's because the sidewalls are 3 ply which is great with rocks, cactus etc.. 
I don't have any experience the other brand or recall seeing anything other than the BFG All Terrains on trucks around our lease.

Taller tires = reduced mileage- same problem here when I went from EOM to Goodyear Wranglers on my daily truck. Problem is you have to get the new tire size set up in the computer or it will be off. Mine is 2mph faster than what the speedo is indicating. Computer mileage dropped from 21 to 20 due to not having the correct tire size in the computer.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a 2011 F250 4 X 4 with a leveling kit. Couldn't stomach the price of the BFG's when it came time to replace. Went with the Nitto's and have not looked back. Great tire. AT IMO have great tread design Minimal road noise. Good bit cheaper, with as good or better life.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

The new all terrain g2' from nitto have a 60k warranty

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Niktator (Jul 2, 2009)

Just my $0.02... I have had a set of BFG AT (285-65-18) and Nitto Trail Grapplers (285-65-18) and now a set of Nitto G2 (275-65-18). Running them on a '07 Tahoe Z71 4x4. Here is my experience:

BFG - lasted 70k miles, rough ride (3 ply), performed well in light offroad situations (beach & mud - no complaints), wore evenly, not too loud, never picked up a nail!

Nitto Trail Grapplers - lasted about 35k miles, aggresive looking tire, smoother ride than BFG, it is a mud tire so it performed extremely well offroad, as it started to wear, got extremely loud; highway miles made them wear fast

Nitto G2 - I've had them for about 5k miles, still look new. It rides smooth and quite, feels like I have a new ride...Does well on the highway and performs well offroad for my light duty stuff...


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

How are the Nitto G2's priced? in line with the old Terra grapplers?


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I just put Firestone Destination ATs on my truck on Saturday. I was planning to go with BFG ATs, but the Firestones had excellent reviews, and the price was good too. Buy 3, get the 4th free through the end of March. Size is 31 x 10.50 on 15" rims.

4 of the ATs, and a rinky dink spare (235/75 R15?) was $680 out the door. Road hazard included. Tires look sharp, and ride fantastic. The Toyos i had were completely shot.


----------



## Niktator (Jul 2, 2009)

G2s are priced inline with terra grapplers, $10 less or $15 more than Terra grapplers depending on load rating. I've been happy with them so far; did seriously consider trying the Cooper AT... Which were about $35 cheaper per tire.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

BFG all the way!


----------



## SB09 (Feb 17, 2015)

To me it seems the Nitto's are a better on road tire as far as treadlife is concerned.

BFG ATs are better for a person that gets off the road more.

I run Cooper ST Maxx's right now. Better tire then both mentioned IMO. But, I spend a lot of time off the road in my truck so maybe that is what I like better than the BFGs and Nittos I've had previously. Offroad these tires are a complete different animal. More road noise and lug chatter when slow speed turning. Just let's me know I've got some good tread on my tires though. I don't need them to be quiet like a highway tire.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Posted it before, and hopefully I save someone else. BFG's failed me causing 4k worth of damage and their solution was to offer me 5% off a new set of tires.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Cooper tires? 

Lol, good luck with those chinese tires. Thanks to Dis Tire they have an "outlet".


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

New truck came with the Toyo open country 2's and they have been great so far.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Toyo open country 2's have been great on my truck. Got 40k on them so far and I will easily make it past that 60k mark. I rotate every 5k and pull a 22 ft bay boat regularly and do some off road driving in South Texas. They are plenty aggressive when they need to be but ride very well and have little road noise. I have a diesel for what its worth. I printed off the cheapest I could find online with shipping and took it to discount tire and the price matched to the dollar. I think I paid $289 a tire for 305/55/20's.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Great review.

BFGs throw too many rocks for my liking...even miles down the pavement. I prefer Nittos.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I have gone through sets of Coopers, TOYOs, and Yokahamas. TOYOs and Coopers were darn good tires, but were noisy for my taste. BFG were nice offroad and lasted well over 55k miles on my old truck and as a plus were quiet.

Best all terrain tires I've had were the BFG TKOs. I recently bought a set of their new TKO2s. I hope they are as good as or better than the old ones.

I now own a 2015 Ram 2500 Diesel 4x4. Had a 4" lift put in and a set of Fuel wheels and is now riding on 35x12.5 BFG TKO2s. Cross my fingers they will serve me as good as the old set of original TKOs did.

Anyone with any experience with these tires, chime in with their experience. So far these tires are real quiet and smooth at all speeds and pavement types.

Getting almost 17 mpg combined millage. Truck has 2400 miles on it so far. Plan on getting a tuner once more choices become available.


----------

